# interstate marine battery



## cntryislandboy (Mar 7, 2010)

just curious if anyone has had any expierence with there, i think i can get one through aafes on base for about 80-90 and that is the group 27. i have also heard some not so good things about the stowaway batteries, any opinions? thanks in advance guys.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think the Interstate batteries today are the same as they were in years past. I think Bassboy1 had them, and has some ill feelings towards them.

But, for the price you are talking about, I would go to Walmart and get the 31 series batteries they have. 18 month replacement... and I have 4 of them in my boat. I haven't had any problems out of them in the last year that I've had them - and I abuse the heck out of them.


----------



## cntryislandboy (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, i'll look into those walmart ones a little more, any chance to save a little bit of cash is always welcomed


----------



## tholdah (Mar 8, 2010)

1st I would tell you that there is a difference in batteries, besides the $$. 

If you want to save some $$ and still get a great battery, find your local interstate distributor. If it's close enough to drive, give them a call and ask for a deep cycle "recon" or blem. Interstate recons vary from brand new from "buy-outs" to used that have been cleaned & tested, and they run from $20-$40. (sometimes they'll even have some deep cycle Optima batteries).


----------



## cubanredneck (Mar 8, 2010)

tholdah said:


> 1st I would tell you that there is a difference in batteries, besides the $$. Even though there are only 3 battery manufacturers in the US who make the batteries for everyone from Walmart - Napa - Interstate, they are made to different specs. If an Interstate is $90 and the Walmart is $50...there's a reason for it!!!
> 
> If you want to save some $$ and still get a great battery, go to the site below and find your local Interstate distributor. If it's close enough to drive, give them a call and ask for a deep cycle "recon". Interstate recons vary from brand new from "buy-outs" to used that have been cleaned & tested, and they run from $20-$40. (sometimes they'll even have some deep cycle Optima batteries).
> 
> https://www.interstatebatteries.com




Their actually 5 manufacturers ( * Johnson Controls acquired the automotive battery portions of Hoppecke, Varta, Bosch, Grupo IMSA, Delphi, and engaged in a joint venture with Shaft to manufacture Li-Ion hybrid batteries.

* Exide and Leoch have announced a joint venture in China.

* Yuasa and Japan Storage Battery have merged as GS Yuasa

* EnerSys purchased Hawker, motive deep cycle battery portions of Fiamm Group, portions of Yuasa, and Leclanche SA.

* Douglas Battery is transistioning their automotive battery business into East Penn)

but you are right on when you say not all batteries are created equal. In my professional opinion (I Distribute of 10k batts a month all over the globe) east penn batts. are the best in the market.


----------



## oldmandan (Mar 8, 2010)

Ihave my main battery as an Optima but considering an Exide for rear lights and trolling motor that gets used only a part of the time.Any good notes about Exide batteries because Optimas are very pricey?


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Love my interstate batteries, but I have confidence in the Guy I purchased them from. He will take care of any issues If any should Arise. At the time we compared the specs of both the Interstate and the Walmart brand batteries and the specs were way different. I returned the wally orld battery and stuck with the Interstate.


----------



## MonroeBobo (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi I have some Interstate Blemished batteries. They last as long as any other battery. They were $35 dollars a piece. If I were you I would look into it.
Monroe


----------



## redbug (Mar 10, 2010)

My boat has 4 batteries :
I have one interstate
2 Deka's 
and 1 everstart WALMART 
I purchased the everstart last spring when I got to the ramp and found my starting battery dead so i ran to walmart 
That battery died and I just replaced it for free 
I want to go with the AGM batteries but I would need 3 
I like the deka batteries they are a good battery and seem to hold a charge.


----------



## cntryislandboy (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks guys for all the advice, i ended up getting an interstate battery. the numbers were about the same as the rest of the ones i was looking at but i was able to get it on base tax free, so i was actually able to save about $8 so that was pretty good, i also just picked up my charger about an hour ago, i ened up getting the minn kota mk-210 on board charger for $125 at adacamy)$5 cheaper than basspro, not to mention s&h). plus a $20 mail in rebate so it was only $105 not to bad. i'll be taking her out on the maden voyage this sat, i can't wait.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 11, 2010)

Heres a good read

https://jgdarden.com/batteryfaq/batbrand.htm


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2010)

The PT175 Tracker I had came with Interstate batteries and I never had a problem with them. My current rig came with Deka batts, and they've done real well also.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Like Russ said, I haven't been too pleased with Interstate marine batteries. I changed to Wallyworld specials near the end of '08, but am hearing multiple reports that the 18 month warranty (deciding factor for me) no longer exists, I'm done with them. They aren't a good enough battery, otherwise (plus, through my dad's work, I can actually get the Interstate's cheaper). 

Reading reports on various boards over the last year or so, I have found there to be an extreme love/hate relationship with Interstates, with virtually no middle ground. While we still have good luck with them in all of our vehicles (as well as the shop my dad manages, which uses them exclusively), I don't personally trust their marine batts. as much anymore, and my dad isn't sure he will continue using them in our personal vehicles. 

I'm really not sure what battery I'll be using once I start getting boats back into the water (can y'all believe I haven't dipped a boat once since the Dale Hollow Trip? I don't even own a running one at this point). Lets just say it'll take some real hard research to put faith back into Interstate's again.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2010)

Try the Deka's if there's a place near you that carries them. You might also try an RV place for them.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a link to Deka: https://www.eastpenn-deka.com/default.aspx?pageid=10

I recall my Deka's have "Marine Master" printed on the label. Running two 27 series deep cycles.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks WW. Turns out I have a Voltex battery store that sells them about 4 miles from the house. 

I've heard good things from them on numerous occasions, so I'll probably try a couple.


----------



## ebcdave (Mar 15, 2010)

I purchased two Interstate 27 group batteries last year. The only power my 14' boat has is a 70# Motorguide. I fish two electric only 8 hour tournaments a month. These batteries made several runs for over 45 min. on high and never let me down. An onboard charger is plugged in after every use to keep them fully charged. A battery can be affected by the way you charge it. This will be the second season for the Interstate batteries. I feel confident that they will not let me down. Keep'er Wet, ebcdave


----------



## kbkid (Mar 15, 2010)

If you have a CarQuest near you, their branded batteries are made by Deka.


----------

